# Rotary tiller identification please



## sam_1988 (May 1, 2015)

*Rotary Hoe*

Hi all,

Thanks for all your help.


Cheers


----------



## YODA (Mar 22, 2015)

That unit sure has unusual tines. Looks like it is more for rice paddy work, than dirt work. What neck of the woods are you at. Somewhere on it there will be numbers. Perhaps on the gear box. Searching them may give you a clue. Also look on the tines for parts numbers. That should also help.

Best of luck getting it running.


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

It's yellow. Thus it could be a John Deere or Club Cadet or Yanmar. 

It could be an older King Kutter.


----------



## haytools (Aug 23, 2011)

sam_1988 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Purchased a rotary tiller from an auction last week. Needs a new chain tensioner inside. Is anybody able to identify what brand of rotary tiller this is as well as maybe a model.
> 
> ...


Its a Grey market rice patty tiller from Japan a set of good tines from Japan is worth more than the tiller. I could have a hundred tomorrow for $100 each


----------



## sam_1988 (May 1, 2015)

Thankyou for all your help


----------

